# Rampage Jackson vs. Christian M’Pumbu booked for Bellator 110



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Rampage Jackson vs. Christian M’Pumbu booked for Bellator 110 on Feb. 28 at Mohegan Sun on Spike TV
> 
> By Jesse Holland  @Jesse_Holland on Jan 20 2014, 2:48p 18
> 
> ...



http://www.mmamania.com/2014/1/20/5...-bellator-110-feb-28-mohegan-sun-spike-tv-mma


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Glad to see Page is doing good and moved on to bigger and better things after leaving the big bad UFC..


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Damn, he's facing Christian M'Pumbu?!?!? Holy... BIGGEST FIGHT EVER! My heart is racing! Is this on PPV? It just HAS to be on PPV!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Rooting for M'Pumbu all the way, good to see Jackson taking guys that'd give him a challenge...he'd best hope they don't kick his legs or he's done for


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Totally dodging Timone.

I'm about as excited about Rampage fighting these days as I am about accidently knocking my testicles into something unpleasant.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its as legitimate a tournament as Bellator could possibly put on with the current roster.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

At least the poster looks good.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Who? :confused02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Killz said:


> Who? :confused02:


You don't know the _tonton_? :dunno:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> Who? :confused02:


Joking right?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Rauno said:


> You don't know the _tonton_? :dunno:





OU said:


> Joking right?



I have never heard of that guy. I looked him up but saw nothing that made me think I should have?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> I have never heard of that guy. I looked him up but saw nothing that made me think I should have?


He has been around forever, just figured you would have heard of him at some point. Was also Bellator LHW Champion.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Wait, i was bullshitting before, thought you were too OU. Your serious, ain't ya?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

OU said:


> He has been around forever, just figured you would have heard of him at some point. Was also Bellator LHW Champion.


Nah, honestly. This is the first time I've ever heard his name mentioned. 

We don't get much Bellator coverage in the UK but I figured if he'd been doing anything worth talking about he would have sprung up on here or on the major MMA news sites at least once.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> Nah, honestly. This is the first time I've ever heard his name mentioned.
> 
> We don't get much Bellator coverage in the UK but I figured if he'd been doing anything worth talking about he would have sprung up on here or on the major MMA news sites at least once.


Surprised he never came up, I can't think of too many French fighters more accomplished then him. I know you aren't in France but still, on the same side of the pond. 
He was the 1st Bellator LHW Champion and at that point Bellator didn't have the same steam it has now. I think they were on MTV2 at that point. I don't consider him to be a nobody. He was pretty impressive during his tourney run. He was injured for over a year before he came back and lost his title to Vegh.


----------

